# Stanley 12-100 - Replaceable Blade Plane: Good for beginner?



## bigwill5150 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello, 
Just as subject states, is the Stanley 12-100 - Replaceable Blade Plane a decent model for a beginner? This would be the first plane that I'd actually own. I like the idea that the blades are replaceable so I don't have to start learning on a tool that I may have inadvertently screwed up. I can put a mean edge on a knife but I have a feeling that same edge would mess up a good plane.
Here's a quick link if you are not familiar with the exact model. http://www.stanleytools.com/default...RTNUMBER=12-100&SDesc=Replaceable+Blade+Plane 
I intend to do basic shaping, smoothing and experiment with basic joinery. I will eventually get proficient and move on to specialized planes. Until then I would like to keep it simple.
Any thoughts? 
Thansk,
-Will


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Replaceable blades that store in a handle would suggest that they may be too light to do a good job.
I'd find a real plane on Ebay for less money with a real blade. If you can sharpen a knife blade, you can sharpen a plane blade.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

yeah get an old stanley from ebay. I have a jointer, jack and a number 78 all from ebay and they do the job brilliantly much better than the new stanley dad bought every time I use it I end up, well not using it!


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I agree buy second hand every time.
It is not difficult to learn to sharpen a plane iron there are many very good videos on youtube showing you how to do this.
Good luck .
Anselm.


----------

